# Where is Capsicum?



## dbdemon (Sep 16, 2021)

I've read about Capsicum on a superficial level, but I don't know / understand the finer details.

I was hoping it would be discussed in the Handbook, but I don't see Capsicum mentioned there. Did I just miss it? There is a chapter on Mandatory Access Control - is that it?

Is Capsicum something that has been absorbed into FreeBSD, so its various features are now known under different names? Is that why I can't find anything about it in the handbook?


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe below links might give you starting point:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXby7dnmEOI_



			Capsicum - FreeBSD Wiki
		









						Capsicum for FreeBSD » ADMIN Magazine
					

Capsicum for FreeBSD




					www.admin-magazine.com
				











						Capsicum
					

I spent a couple of years evangelizing about Capsicum. I wrote many articles about it. So, it is very natural that I would also like to update you on this blog about the progress of the Capsicum project in FreeBSD, because this is what I’m doing in my free time. That said I feel that this blog...




					oshogbo.vexillium.org
				








						Capsicum: Lightweight Isolation for FreeBSD Processes | Files and Processes | InformIT
					

David Chisnall looks at Capsicum, a new capability-oriented security model in FreeBSD 9, and how it can be used to implement reduced and separated privilege with small modifications to existing applications.




					www.informit.com
				





			https://www.bsdcan.org/2016/schedule/attachments/344_BSDCan%202016%20Capsicum%20and%20Casper%20-%20a%20fairy%20tale%20about%20solving%20security%20problems%20(1).pdf
		


Full paper of watsons presentation:


			https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/sec10/tech/full_papers/Watson.pdf


----------

